# Katrina pens



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 4, 2005)

A wood traders group I moderated (until this afternoon) had a message posted about an effort to make pens from wood of destroyed houses in New Orleans as part of the relief effort. I had thought that message would be posted here but don't see it (yet). If anyone has first-hand knowledge about this project, I would appreciate seeing the information. Later, I will try to validate the honesty of the information and may relay here. In the meantime, I, personally, will be cautious about messages containing requests for aid. Sadly, there are bound to be numerous bogus scams surfacing after this tragedy. The owner of the list started the project, he 'fired' me because he said I didn't trust him.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 4, 2005)

Frank, by Wednesday or Thursday, scams using the URL katrinarelief.com, .org and .net had already been created. At least according to a warninge mail I got at work Friday.


----------



## penhead (Sep 4, 2005)

Over at Woodcentral they are having a big auction with proceeds to go to help Katrina victims....if you wanted to help I would say that should be a safe one.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 4, 2005)

There is always people who never fail to amaze me, like the ones hoping to make a load of cash out of other peoples suffering![!]

I have been watching the horrific events of Katrina unfold on my television and reading the stories in UK newspapers.

Speechless[:0]


----------



## Ron Mc (Sep 4, 2005)

There is a group of pen turners that is working on getting something started. There is a company that will be clearing the fallen trees and sending the wood to the members that will be participating.
You can take a look here: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/PenTurnersRelief/


----------



## penhead (Sep 4, 2005)

Call me crazy, and I surely would not wish to stop anyone from supporting a worthwhile project.  But knowing that _anyone_ can start a yahoo group, and checking out the spelling and syntax of that description, I might wish to have a few questions answered before I put any money towards whatever that project is.  And if the wood is coming from those states affected by Katrina, isn't it going to be kinda green/wet..??




> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />There is a group of pen turners that is working on getting something started. There is a company that will be clearing the fallen trees and sending the wood to the members that will be participating.
> You can take a look here: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/PenTurnersRelief/


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 4, 2005)

I may be off base with this, but making pens from houses destroyed in the hurricane sounds totally ghoulish to me.  I doubt if someone whose home was destroyed would be comforted by such a "souvenir."  Count me out big time on this one.

To my mind, a much better way to help those who felt the wrath of this killer storm is to click on this link and send the money you would spend on a few kits or whatever you feel led to give. http://www.redcross.org/

These folks have been around doing good for many years.  If for some reason the Red Cross is not an organization you wish to contribute to, here is another suggestion http://www.salvationarmyusa.org/

Did I put my debit card where my mouth is?  Yes, a good bit more than what I had planned to spend on Johnny's group buy is going to the Red Cross.


----------



## rtjw (Sep 4, 2005)

Totally agree with William on this one. Having a pen that I could say was made from the worst natural disaster in this nations history is not something I would want to carry around with me. I am sure there are some gorgeous trees that have come down because of the storm and most of them will be either burned or shredded for mulch. But I would feel kinda funny trying to sell a pen from it.


----------



## Ron Mc (Sep 4, 2005)

Let me make something very clear to everyone. I agree with you. BUT, I did not post my message so that people could go into their forum and make any comments that would bring them down! They are trying to get something started and after seeing the original message in this thread I thought that I would point in the right direction.

Their forum is now lo0cked so I have no idea what happened. I certainly hope that all members of IAP were understanding of their cause and didn't post a message or that would not assist the people that need everything that you and I take for granted.

Thank-You,


----------



## oldpen73man (Sep 4, 2005)

I just checked and the list is not locked
Thanks

Gordon




> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Let me make something very clear to everyone. I agree with you. BUT, I did not post my message so that people could go into their forum and make any comments that would bring them down! They are trying to get something started and after seeing the original message in this thread I thought that I would point in the right direction.
> 
> Their forum is now lo0cked so I have no idea what happened. I certainly hope that all members of IAP were understanding of their cause and didn't post a message or that would not assist the people that need everything that you and I take for granted.
> ...


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 5, 2005)

The Yahoo PenTurnersRelief group was not locked as of a few minutes ago when I checked; but you do have to "JOIN" to be able to view the messages or, at least I did.

I believe the group was set up by Gordon Brimhall, Hinkley, CA(oldpen73man).....a member here and at Richard Kleinhenz' Yahoo group.   Someone correct me if I am confused.  

There was some confusion/misunderstanding/etc about the project at group and so a new Yahoo group was set up specifically to cater to this effort.  The original idea for the effort came from a guy who owns a tree trimming company(DAVE ??) and was heading to the area to volunteer his time and equipment to help clear downed trees and wanted to use some of the "salvaged" material for a beneficial purpose rather than see it go on a burn pile.

Whether you agree or not with this particular effort, seems to me that negative comments are counterproductive.  These guys are trying to do something positive.  Something is better than nothing and every little bit helps.  If you don't support their effort, maybe it would be best to hold any negative thoughts to yourselves and find an effort that you can support in a positive fashion!!

There is more than one rope hooked to the cart and to accomplish the goal of assisting the victims of Katrina, we don't all need to pull on the same rope; but we do need to pull in the same direction!!



This is the "DAVE" mentioned above if anyone wants to check him out:

Dave Samuelson, Owner

Treecyclers, LLC

The Copperstate Craft Company, LLC

928 445 4986 - office

480 363 2520 - mobile

www.copperstatecrafts.com

www.treecyclers.com


----------



## RockyHa (Sep 5, 2005)

I have to say I am very disappoint with this list as a result of some of these posts. I hope you folks are as critical of the benefit contest as well. I would hate to think that the source of the original post was sour grapes.
What happened to the be nice policy?


----------



## JimGo (Sep 5, 2005)

My wife and I talked about this very topic today.  We do not know anyone who currently lives (lived) in that area of the country, aside from some members here, but several friends-of-friends and the like are in Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama, Georgia, and Florida.  I enjoy making pens, and I'm building up a rather extensive inventory, so I need to find some outlet for my work.  So far haven't had much luck with sales (not really trying either though), and I've donated some pens to the FPP, but I'm always looking for some other good use for them, too.  As I've mentioned offline to some here, I am more than willing to volunteer my time to make pens for good causes.  It was with that goal in mind that we (my wife and I) were discussing whether making pens for some of our friends-of-friends was appropriate, and if so, what to make.  

My goal is to make pens that form part of happy memories for people; pens that are gifts to celebrate friendship, special events, or the like, and even more importantly, pens that evoke memories of happy times, for example, from a baby's crib, or a piece from a cabinet or floor from someone's first home.  The thought of making a pen from part of a home or property that was destroyed in the hurricane just doesn't sit well with me.  The emotions that would be associated with that pen are something that I personally would not want to hold onto.  But then it occured to me that the pen could also be something else - it could be a symbol of having perservered, having dealt with an horrific event, and having not only survived, but even held on to rebuild.  My fear is that any pen I make may be misinterpreted by the recipient, and may evoke the emotions I did not intend.  I'm still on the fence as to whether and how to participate in something like this.

Rocky, I can't speak for John, William, Johnny, and Mark, but I THINK that what I've said is basically what they were trying to say too.  There are likely to be some great motives behind the effort, and I applaud the generosity and kindness associated with it.  I'm just not sure it is the right thing for me to participate in.


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 5, 2005)

"...The thought of making a pen from part of a home..."

Not that it probably matters much in the overall discussion; but, to the best of my understanding, there never has been a proposal to make pens out of fallen homes.  The original and only proposal was to make the pens out of downed trees.


----------



## JimGo (Sep 5, 2005)

Randy, thanks for the reply.  I would certainly feel better about the prospect if it was simply wood from a fallen tree.  However, you are right, I'm still not sure that the final result will be what was intended, and ultimately I would want the recipient to be happy about the gift.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 5, 2005)

I guess the ultimate vanity is to quote yourself:

"To my mind, a much better way to help those who felt the wrath of this killer storm is to click on this link and send the money you would spend on a few kits or whatever you feel led to give."

I intentionally left out the links for charity giving.  When I commented on the pens made from houses, I was quoting the snippet below:

"A wood traders group I moderated (until this afternoon) had a message posted about an effort to make pens from wood of destroyed houses in New Orleans as part of the relief effort. I had thought that message would be posted here but don't see it (yet). If anyone has first-hand knowledge about this project, I would appreciate seeing the information. Later, I will try to validate the honesty of the information and may relay here. In the meantime, I, personally, will be cautious about messages containing requests for aid. Sadly, there are bound to be numerous bogus scams surfacing after this tragedy. The owner of the list started the project, he 'fired' me because he said I didn't trust him."

I DID NOT state that any of the ideas mentioned above were bogus.  I do not doubt that some people have a sincere desire to help.  My post was meant to say simply "Let the Pros handle it."  Given the horrific images coming from New Orleans, I personally do not desire a reminder of it.

I do not know if any of the technicolor post above is aimed at me.  I did not say anything negative other than my personal opinion that a pen made from a house from New Orleans was ghoulish, and I stand behind that opinion.

Rocky, I cannot speak for Frank, but I did not smell sour grapes in his post.  The subject is controversial, as seen in our "older cousin" the Yahoo Group which had to ban a member over this issue.

I also do not speak ill of Dave of Treecyclers, I do not know him.  I simply feel that rather than spend money on kits, send money to groups that are established, have a proven track record for honesty and integrity, and most of all are on the scene RIGHT NOW helping people.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 5, 2005)

My reply was to Billy B`s post about scams occuring.
Not any other!


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm not following Rocky's or Randy's disappointment in the group for either 1) being skeptical of any new "charity" being formed to benefit those who suffered extensive losses in the wake of hurricane Katrina, or 2) being cautious, yet timely, by donating by one of the many existing charities who are already on the ground, mobilized and helping the victims of this tragedy.  I have nothing against the !Y group that was started in hopes of identifying a method to raise funds for those in need.  I don't think it's a scam.  I just think that at this moment there are better ways of supporting the effort.

I read all 17 of the posts and the myriad of replies for that group yesterday before leaving the group.  There are several problems that have not been addressed by the organizers, not the least of which is the lack of a leader. There is no concrete statement of purpose and direction.  Additionally, there is little hope of the effort bringing in the much needed cash immediately nor is there any experience mentioned that indicates an ability to account for and distribute proceeds.   That may change in time, but there are things that can be done right now.  FEMA has published a list of reputable, voluntary organizations that <b>urgently need cash donations </b>to assist victims of Hurricane Katrina.  The website is http://www.fema.gov/news/newsrelease_print.fema?id=18473 .  

A project like the one started for pen makers may be able to make a difference, but that difference is a bit off in the future.  By the time trees are removed and milled into pen blanks, we will all have ample opportunity to decide whether there is any substance to this idea.  We will also have a better grasp on whether or not the intent is perceived by the public as preserving history or cashing in on the horror.

As an aside, until and unless the project becomes a charitable organization in the eyes of the Federal government, your money is better spent by donating directly to an existing charity.  Whatever you send is, essentially, partially funded by the government.  For most of us, a $25 charitable contribution costs us $20 after taxes.  The other $5 comes from the reduction in our tax liability.  I encourage you to think about sending that extra $5.  FYI, this tax subsidy is not the case in unregistered charities.

I have a wonderful feeling that many, probably most, of the members on this site have already made a contribution to this effort.  If there are additional good works to be done, I feel certain they will be.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 5, 2005)

Agree with Lou in that there seems to be little direction in the (proposed) project.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 5, 2005)

William said, "I may be off base with this, but making pens from houses destroyed in the hurricane sounds totally ghoulish to me."
 I can understand that feeling. Not disagreeing, but allow me to add a different perspective from an historical viewpoint. The wood in the very old houses have tremendous historical significance. As NO was growing, in the early 1800s, trade was the lifeblood. Enterprising individuals from Kentucky, Tennessee, Ohio and other places would build very large flatbottom boats to haul merchandise needed in the growing city. These boats often took families and their livestock. They were really very large and made from whatever trees were avaiable where the trader lived. I'm sure oak, hickory, poplar, pine, whatever was used. If the boat survived the perils of the rivers (indians, fire, hitting snags, etc.), after the goods were sold, the boat was sold for the lumber. That is where most of the wood for those old historical homes came from. The pen idea could save that bit if history in a small way.


----------



## oldpen73man (Sep 5, 2005)

Please give us a little time to get organized, We just started Friday or was that Thursday. We are organizing the few who have joined in so far. 

Items will be made from Fallon Trees as far as I know.
I am not running the show we are still looking for a qualified Leader with respect in all the groups. We are kinda of Buzzing the Subject but many people are out for the Holiday.

This will be a long term project like the Freedom Pens
Most all of us and everybody I know has sent MONEY to the Org they most respect.  That is short term help needed now.

MY roll right now is providing Hosting and a Web Site and I will be turning as many pens as I can. We have over 40 people who took the Poll on the Pen Turners Group who are offering help in turning pens. We will be asking for donated Pen Kits from various companys, Dave is on that one before he heads out into the countr. We have a person who will be close to cut the slabs into Pen Stock. Will be green so Microwave Drying will be used, Richard and Others on the Pen Group have told us how to do it and it is in the FAQ'a I understand.

Why didn't I post the message here before?

Simply Put after last weeks Flame War I didn't want to post anything here.

Thanks to Ron Mac who started helping us in posting here.
Ron my Opologies for my one liner to you. I forgot the Funny Face and it was in Error.
I respect you and all you are doing to help in other areas.

Thanks to those who are supporting us and to those NaySayers Please give us a chance to Shine

Gordon


Thanks




> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />
> Agree with Lou in that there seems to be little direction in the (proposed) project.


----------



## Ron Mc (Sep 5, 2005)

Gordon,
Very well said. I personally believe that everyone will be anxious to see how this is all put together when it is up and running.
For some reason there was some confusion as to the wood that would be used. It is my understanding that the pens made will be from fallen trees NOT houses.
I spent all day yesterday hauling supplies in my truck to different locations for what I call, "Guests" of our state. I had a friends relative that just made it to Dallas here last night for a Texas BBQ and heard some horrific stories.
Seeing and hearing the overwhelming needs of these people I would personally like to commend the group for trying to assist in any way they can!
Have a wonderful Holiday,


----------



## oldpen73man (Sep 5, 2005)

Ron

Thanks for the nice reply

You sure have been busy and doing a great job in helping people.
Dave has mentioned that in the stricken area there is some wood that came over here in the late 1800's that can't be replaced. I just don't know that much about wood.  So I think maybe when it comes to selling our Pens and other things, they will be listed as where the wood came from. What it was etc etc 

Dave will be marking the wood so that info will stay with what ever is turned from it.

I don't believe an operation like this has ever been done.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/PenTurnersRelief/


Happy Holiday

Gordon




> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Gordon,
> Very well said. I personally believe that everyone will be anxious to see how this is all put together when it is up and running.
> For some reason there was some confusion as to the wood that would be used. It is my understanding that the pens made will be from fallen trees NOT houses.
> ...


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />I'm not following Rocky's or Randy's disappointment in the group....



Lou: Apparently I did a poor job of making my point as you seemed to have missed it.  If you would like a clarification, send me your email addy.  There has already been more than enough public debate about the best way to help the Katrina victims and I don't want to throw any more fuel on the fire.


----------



## Old Griz (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a problem with the new charity group being locked so that only members can read messages... you need to join to read what is happening... NOPE.. I can understand having to join to post messages, but not to see what they are about by reading messages... 
There is also a real good auction going on at Wood Central http://www.woodcentral.com/newforum/auctions.shtml where members are posting items to benefit the victims and the winning bidder needs to send a receipt from the Red Cross or other agency for the winning bid before the item is shipped... seems to be working real well...

Now on another note.. since we are talking charities... how is everyong doing getting their pens to Johnny for the Cook Children's Hospital project... deadline is October 15... coming up soon...


----------



## oldpen73man (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for the idea Old Griz

I opened it up for Public View
We surly have nothing to hide.
Come on over and help out

Gordon



> _Originally posted by Old Griz_
> <br />I have a problem with the new charity group being locked so that only members can read messages... you need to join to read what is happening... NOPE.. I can understand having to join to post messages, but not to see what they are about by reading messages...
> There is also a real good auction going on at Wood Central http://www.woodcentral.com/newforum/auctions.shtml where members are posting items to benefit the victims and the winning bidder needs to send a receipt from the Red Cross or other agency for the winning bid before the item is shipped... seems to be working real well...
> 
> Now on another note.. since we are talking charities... how is everyong doing getting their pens to Johnny for the Cook Children's Hospital project... deadline is October 15... coming up soon...


----------

